
Problems with Paywalls - csvoss
https://slatestarcodex.com/2020/06/04/problems-with-paywalls/
======
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
Access to quality investigative journalism is more important than ever. With
the decline of printed newspapers, the lowering of the barriers to publish
online, the increasing sensationalism of TV news, and -yes- the rise of online
paywalls, we've forced a certain economic segment of the voting populace to
make decisions with a limited set of poorer-quality information.

"But without paywalls, how will quality journalism continue?"

I usually like to point people to take a look at the quality of the output of
the BBC and NPR, and ask ourselves why America doesn't really have a decent
printed-news equivalent. We also need to take a good look at how other
industries have coped with the digitization of media. The music industry, the
movie industry, the makers of books - for a long time they stumbled (and
certainly still aren't perfect), but they're finally beginning to come up with
profitable solutions that satisfy creators and consumers alike. I personally
think there's a void for a quality news subscription platform (e.g. a news
version of Spotify/Netflix/Kindle Books) that would allow journalists to get
compensated by people who subscribe to an all-you-can-eat model from various
publications.

